# what can you stuff mushrooms with?



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I want to make a good stuffed mushroom dish but do not know what to stuff them with. Any ideas


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Ooh, so yummy!







:

Dh loves stuffed mushrooms, and requests them whenever we have people over!

I stuff them with shrimp, or crab, or italian sausage, or ham cheese and egg (kind of like mini quiches in a mushroom!)

For the shrimp or crab I usually make a creamy filling with cream cheese, parmesan cheese, minced garlic, salt and pepper. Add chopped up seafood and bake!

For the italian sausage I usually mix a little marinara in with the browned sausage, some fresh basil and top with a little shredded mozza.

For the ham cheese and egg, I mix a little melted cream cheese in with eggs, diced ham and cheddar cheese, chives, garlic, salt and pepper.

I can't wait to see what others do, I love trying new recipes!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
For the shrimp or crab I usually make a creamy filling with cream cheese, parmesan cheese, minced garlic, salt and pepper. Add chopped up seafood and bake!

Seafood stuffed mushrooms are my favorite! mmm

They're also awesome when you soak the 'shrooms in italian dressing before stuffing!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You can stuff them with just about anything!

My favorites:
cream cheese, green onions, crab/shrimp, parmesan
bulk sausage, onion, parmesan

But you can also use a "stuffing" like you would for Thanksgiving - either rice or bread based.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

polenta/cornbread also works nicely

you can do a basic herbed breadcrumbs & cheese too


----------



## jp79 (Aug 5, 2006)

We use spinach, breadcrumbs, and parmesan. Top with a roasted red pepper sauce. Yum!


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

Fry up green onions with garlic and cream cheese. add some bread crumbs for texture. put into cap.Place a piece of shimp on top and melt some mozza over it all. yum yum.


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

We do onion, cream cheese, ham, and the mushroom stems chopped up.







:


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

carmelized onions, goats cheese and fresh herbs from the garden topped with bread crumbs and drizzled with a sauce of reduced balsamic vinegar and honey!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I stuff mine with cream cheese, sprinkle with garlic powder and drizzle italian dressing over the top. Then bake.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Sauteed onion and garlic, mixed with a bit of breadcrumbs and crab. Top with some grated parmesan. Yum!


----------



## GreenEyedGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I got a great recipe...

Crabmeat-Stuffed Mushrooms

12 large fresh mushrooms
2 Tbsp. sliced green onion
3 Tbsp. butter or margarine, divided
3 Tbsp. fresh bread crumbs
3 oz. PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
1 pkg. (6 oz.) frozen crabmeat, thawed, drained and flaked

PREHEAT oven to 350°F. Remove mushroom stems; chop enough stems to measure 1/3 cup. Cook and stir chopped stems and onion in 1 Tbsp. of the butter in medim skillet until tender. Stir in bread crumbs. Add to cream cheese in medium bowl; mix until well blended. Gently stir in crabmeat.
MELT remaining 2 Tbsp. butter; brush evenly onto mushroom caps. Fill caps with cream cheese mixture; place, filled sides up, in shallow baking dish.
BAKE 18 to 20 minutes or until heated through.

I got this recipe from LoveMyPhilly.com it looks sO tasty


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

This thread is making me hungry!







:
I stuff mine with:
cream cheese
fresh chopped rosemary,thyme,oregano
minced garlic
the stems,chopped
salt,pepper, and nutmeg to taste
sprinkle fresh parmesan on top


----------



## GreenEyedGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone thought about Stuffed Portabello Mushrooms thats the name of the recipe as well...this ones from CreamCheese.com

2 whole portobello mushroom caps
1 Tbsp. butter
1 tsp. minced fresh garlic
2 slices tomato
4 large fresh basil leaves
12 slices OSCAR MAYER Deli Fresh Shaved Roast Beef
1 Tbsp. water
2 slices KRAFT Provolone Cheese
REMOVE and discard stems from mushrooms. Clean mushroom caps by wiping with a clean, damp kitchen towel.
MELT butter in medium skillet on medium heat. Add garlic; cook and stir 1 min. or until tender. Add mushroom caps, with top-sides down, to skillet; top evenly with tomatoes, basil and meat. Add water to skillet; cover. Reduce heat to medium-low. Cook 8 min. or until mushrooms are tender
PLACE 1 cheese slice on each topped mushroom; cover. Remove from heat. Let stand 1 min. or until cheese begins to melt.

let me know if anyone tries it or has tried it


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I didn't see this mentioned but I made them the other night stuffed with green chiles







:

They were sooo good!

I also used the stems, a bit of garlic, salt and pepper and whipped cream cheese.


----------



## GreenEyedGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Crab meat-Stuffed Mushrooms

I like Crab so i wanted to share this...







...sorry doesnt let me post a picture for it...

this is what you need to do...

12 large fresh mushrooms
2 Tbsp. sliced green onion
3 Tbsp. butter or margarine, divided
3 Tbsp. fresh bread crumbs
3 oz. PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
1 pkg. (6 oz.) frozen crab meat, thawed, drained and flaked

PREHEAT oven to 350°F. Remove mushroom stems; chop enough stems to measure 1/3 cup. Cook and stir chopped stems and onion in 1 Tbsp. of the butter in medim skillet until tender. Stir in bread crumbs. Add to cream cheese in medium bowl; mix until well blended. Gently stir in crabmeat.

MELT remaining 2 Tbsp. butter; brush evenly onto mushroom caps. Fill caps with cream cheese mixture; place, filled sides up, in shallow baking dish.

BAKE 18 to 20 minutes or until heated through.
from CreamCheese.com


----------



## Katy Wilkins (Feb 1, 2014)

Love this topic!
Great ideas!
I marinate mine in a bit of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic and a touch of soy sauce.
Italian salad dressing works well too. :joyThen I stuff with all of the above mentioned.
One idea to add: try stuffing with black beans, green chilies, shredded cheese and sliced black olives on top.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

I am now super hungry!

I like finely diced carrots, onions, and a little bit of celery along with zucchini or other squash type veg, cauliflower and really any other kind of veg. sauteed with salt and pepper, some rosemary, basil and other herbs. Then stuffed and baked. YUM!


----------

